# VLC 2.0 Released



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2012)

*VLC reaches 2.0*

VLC 2.0 "Twoflower" is a major new version of our popular media player.
With faster decoding on multi-core, GPU, and mobile hardware and the ability to open more formats, notably professional, HD and 10bits codecs, 2.0 is a major upgrade for VLC. 
Twoflower has a new rendering pipeline for video, with higher quality subtitles, and new video filters to enhance your videos.
It supports many new devices and BluRay Discs (experimental). 
Completely reworked Mac and Web interfaces and improvements in the other interfaces make VLC easier than ever to use.
Twoflower fixes several hundreds of bugs, in more than 7000 commits from 160 volunteers.


VideoLAN - VLC 2.0 Twoflower

Download: VideoLAN - VLC 2.0 Twoflower

*update*:
*VLC Version 2.0.1 released*

*www.videolan.org/vlc/

*www.videolan.org/vlc/#download


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks s18

Downloaded


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 19, 2012)

Downloaded it yesterday and seen few UI changes like the progress bar enlarger in full screen mode and a new progress bar added as well. I observed high sound at lower volume levels than in the 1.1.11


----------



## pramudit (Feb 19, 2012)

Thankxxx....


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks for the update. It was stuck on 1.1.11 for long time. downloading it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 19, 2012)

Downloading 

TFS


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2012)

downloading. lets test  

thanks


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 19, 2012)

there is a lot of disturbance when I increase the volume above 175%. This is new and never experienced in previous version. Tried on lot of files and on friend's lappy

Can someone confirm this ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 19, 2012)

The sound is getting distorted. But isn't that normal for our speakers at such a high volume..??


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 19, 2012)

downloading it now


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

GPU decoding is still the cr@p it was, cause artifacts when seeking, something correavc circumvented years ago, like the new interface though, gives it more of a pro look, sound actually got a lot less for a given volume level(using PL30, I am dead on accurate about this), which actually helps, cause previously even 5% of volume would hurt my ear(easy to drive iems), but now I can go to 50%, gives more control over audio.

Also like the new customize interface feature.


PS: Given everything, FFDSHOW/Coreavc still provides higher video quality with windows.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Neo (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks. :beer:


----------



## KDroid (Feb 19, 2012)

TFS! Checking it Out! VLC FTW!


----------



## Anand_Tux (Feb 19, 2012)

Downloaded, looks great.


----------



## Krow (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alok (Feb 19, 2012)

Downloaded and installed.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 19, 2012)

Downloaded and installed. There are few UI changes


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 19, 2012)

is there a 64bit version


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh wow !
*images1.videolan.org/vlc/screenshots/2.0.0/vlc-2.0-poney.jpg


----------



## maddy1205 (Feb 19, 2012)

downloaded!!

thanks


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 19, 2012)

3 Cheers for VLC!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> Oh wow !
> *images1.videolan.org/vlc/screenshots/2.0.0/vlc-2.0-poney.jpg



"my little pony friendship is magic"



Spoiler



What.the.hell.is.that!
*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/210/403/OhCrap.png?1322723607


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice...thanks a lot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Garbage (Feb 19, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> is there a 64bit version



From Enmitix comments on VLC 2.0.0 Twoflower is out!



> >> Thanks a lot! Can we expect a 64bit version soon?
> 
> >> Yes, it works.
> We do not push it yet, because it has a few rough edges. So it is for geeks not normal people.
> A build will come in the next days.


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot. 64bit version available for Mac Lion 10.7... works ok.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Garbage said:


> From Enmitix comments on VLC 2.0.0 Twoflower is out!


That link also has a good explanation why Linux and OS X users get 64bit software easily while Windows users wait all the time.



> Mainstream 64-bit Windows started in 2007, whereas 64-bit Unixen have been around since the 80s. In addition, many Unixen are not binary compatable, which causes application testing to pick up non-portable constructs easily, making porting to 64-bit much easier. In contrast, Windows jumps through flaming hoops backwards to remain binary compatible with programs written for Windows 95, so testing is less likely to catch portability problems.


----------



## puli44 (Feb 20, 2012)

wow excellent...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the news...
downloading


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 20, 2012)

I downloaded the setup and when I run it, the following error comes......

*dl.dropbox.com/u/62898354/Capture.JPG

any ideas???


----------



## Desmond (Feb 20, 2012)

Try running as Admin


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 20, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> I downloaded the setup and when I run it, the following error comes......
> 
> *dl.dropbox.com/u/62898354/Capture.JPG
> 
> any ideas???



Re-download


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 20, 2012)

THATS GREAT!!
I like it so much, I use only VLC..
Its really the best media player..


----------



## Vyom (Feb 20, 2012)

Almost no change in the size of setup from ver 1.1.11 to ver 2.0.0! Which means it's *not* becoming another bloatware! 

Thanks VLC! For becoming more Awesome than before!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Audio control has issues, its not being controlled as a linear fashion any more, 62% volume is a lot higher compared to 50%(which was ok in 1.1.11), looks like its increasing in a logarithmic function.

Anyone get this issue?


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 20, 2012)

Tried it ...

though i have tried and uninstalled vlc 1.1 before
this is the first time i used it for a longer period

not much impressed ...

mpc with klcodec pack is better imho



[-]


lacks dolby surround (has the option but doesnt work AFAI tried it...doesnt seperate the voice to center channel)
    no volume mixer ....*ffdshow is damn good*
    no flexible zoom.... as in mpc use can use numpad keys
    no options of using advanced renders like madvr and LAV(didnt find any diff though against dxva,ffdshow)


[+]

great streaming ability....i think this must the reason vlc is popular
    (not much use to me...thanks to 2.5gb monthly quota)
playing rar files
     again extracting takes just few secs...
     but i heard somewhere that the direct links(from hosts like mediafire,rapidshare etc) are streamable too
     ...dont know if its true

Guys any other + points compared to mpc


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Try running as Admin



Correct.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 21, 2012)

I praise VLC for all the reasons mentioned before.
However there's one problem I found in TwoFlower. IDK whether something's wrong with my OS but it hasn't been on the previous versions.
Whenever I open some movie/video file, on moving the mouse slightly the video starts lagging and sometimes the video stops while audio keeps playing. I have to move the seek bar and leave the mouse to get it right.
Anyone seem to have this problem?

PS - Still happy for VLC for reaching v2 and improved GUI.


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2012)

one of the best audio player ( I play video with other app ) with minimal resource use IMO - Still using ver 1.01 - time to upgrade


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2012)

Going to download rightaway.


----------



## buddyram (Feb 21, 2012)

happy to see the 2.0 version
downloading done


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2012)

nisargshah95 said:


> I praise VLC for all the reasons mentioned before.
> However there's one problem I found in TwoFlower. IDK whether something's wrong with my OS but it hasn't been on the previous versions.
> Whenever I open some movie/video file, on moving the mouse slightly the video starts lagging and sometimes the video stops while audio keeps playing. I have to move the seek bar and leave the mouse to get it right.
> Anyone seem to have this problem?
> ...



Probably a broken index in the video you are trying to play...unless it happens in every video.

Also, I noticed that I am unable to drag and drop vids into the VLC window to play them. Anyone else facing this problem?


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Probably a broken index in the video you are trying to play...unless it happens in every video.
> 
> Also, I noticed that I am unable to drag and drop vids into the VLC window to play them. Anyone else facing this problem?


Nope, I'm having sound issues, like this:
The volume control seems to have been designed by the same people whose job it is to make the temperature control on showers. You know how you've got about 300° of rotation but the first 140° are ice cold and the last 140° are like lava? So it is with the volume control VLC, upto 50% its low, above that very high, it seems my listening sweetspot is gone


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> Correct.



^_^



tkin said:


> Nope, I'm having sound issues, like this:
> The volume control seems to have been designed by the same people whose job it is to make the temperature control on showers. You know how you've got about 300° of rotation but the first 140° are ice cold and the last 140° are like lava? So it is with the volume control VLC, upto 50% its low, above that very high, it seems my listening sweetspot is gone



You'll get used to it. 

It will probably get resolved in the following updates.

Edit: You can also try tweaking the system volume and your speaker/headphone volume (if any) to get the desired output.

Also, please tell if anyone is able to play stuff via drag and drop.

(666th post \m/)


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can play via drag and drop.

Edit: On windows 7 x64.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 21, 2012)

Drag and Drop works for me with VLC in Arch Linux.

Not anything weird in Volume Control either for me.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2012)

I was browing images in rar archive and playing a video (ISO inside rar file) which was not finished downloading and was in 4 parts.

Pretty awesome.


----------



## Neo (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes there is an audio issue with it on windows 7 x86 .

^^ new that is awesome.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2012)

To those who are experiencing audio issues, this might throw some light.

In previous versions of VLC, we could only increased volume to 100% through the UI, and then could increase it further to 200% through mouse's scroll wheel. In this version, we can now adjust volume to 200% right from the UI. And since now we can increase volume to 200% directly, it is looking as if it is increasing in logarithmic fashion.

I think this is something we would get used to eventually.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Vyom said:


> To those who are experiencing audio issues, this might throw some light.
> 
> In previous versions of VLC, we could only increased volume to 100% through the UI, and then could increase it further to 200% through mouse's scroll wheel. In this version, we can now adjust volume to 200% right from the UI. And since now we can increase volume to 200% directly, it is looking as if it is increasing in logarithmic fashion.
> 
> I think this is something we would get used to eventually.


Awesome find dude, that's it.


----------



## Terabyte (Feb 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> Nope, I'm having sound issues, like this:
> The volume control seems to have been designed by the same people whose job it is to make the temperature control on showers. You know how you've got about 300° of rotation but the first 140° are ice cold and the last 140° are like lava? So it is with the volume control VLC, upto 50% its low, above that very high,


Same issue here! 


			
				tkin said:
			
		

> it seems my listening sweetspot is gone


Ditto!


----------



## rezurect007 (Feb 22, 2012)

Waiting for an audio fix. + takes a few ms more for a cold start.


----------



## Terabyte (Feb 22, 2012)

Vyom said:


> To those who are experiencing audio issues, this might throw some light.
> 
> In previous versions of VLC, we could only increased volume to 100% through the UI, and then could increase it further to 200% through mouse's scroll wheel. In this version, we can now adjust volume to 200% right from the UI. And since now we can increase volume to 200% directly, it is looking as if it is increasing in logarithmic fashion.
> 
> I think this is something we would get used to eventually.



In the previous version, we could increase the volume to 200% through UI.
What was the exact version which you were using previously?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> In the previous version, we could increase the volume to 200% through UI.
> What was the exact version which you were using previously?


I am sure I could only increase it to 100% via the UI in version upto 1.1.11, after 100% it would go up but the UI would show till 100%, from 100-200% was shown in OSD, not the UI.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2012)

@tkin: Exactly dude, thanks for explaining!

Btw, @Terabyte: I think I have found a great explanation to this new volume slider here: Case study: videolan’s volume control | GoodSense - Hunting Ergonom'Hiccups



> Videolan is a really popular Open Source multimedia player. In it’s most recent versions, the interface has been redesigned with the Qt Toolkit and introduces a new audio volume control.
> 
> This control now provides the ability of amplifying sound, which is more than just setting up output levels. It ranges from 0% up to 200% (+3dB). While this might be really useful for some DVD or bad audio tracks, this initial design brings many problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

^^ Its the right explanation, either too high or too low.


----------



## Vishw (Feb 22, 2012)

I prefer MPC-HC!_ Everything _you need in just 5 mb installer!


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Vishw said:


> I prefer MPC-HC!_ Everything _you need in just 5 mb installer!


I already have the klite pack. WMP does fine with it.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 22, 2012)

I get some direct x 9 error message  particularly in Mpc64 bit on opening a media but plays well.

Already dx10 present in my win7 64 bit.Any idea why i get this message?

sorry for hijacking.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I get some direct x 9 error message  particularly in Mpc64 bit on opening a media but plays well.
> 
> Already dx10 present in my win7 64 bit.Any idea why i get this message?
> 
> sorry for hijacking.


Please run this: Download: DirectX End-User Runtime - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## Shankar9822 (Feb 27, 2012)

I did download the new version and works fine with me. I am using Win XP SP3.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

I dont know why or how but its causing loads of playback probems in my laptop. vids that worked fine before now stutter


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I dont know why or how but its causing loads of playback probems in my laptop. vids that worked fine before now stutter



What video are you trying to play (format)?

Looks like damaged codecs.


----------



## niceboy (Mar 16, 2012)

All blueray discs are supported? any one tested this?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I dont know why or how but its causing loads of playback probems in my laptop. vids that worked fine before now stutter



launching video files takes 5-6 sec. before videos used to take only 2-3 seconds to start.


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

5-6 sec? You are lucky bro, I have checked it in 4-5 systems, all are over 10. 

Damn, MPC is doing fine for me. Time to uninstall.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 16, 2012)

i have no such problem on my 32bit win7... video gets loaded in about 2sec and then everything works fine....

does anybody know how to check/enable hardware acceleration on vlc....?


----------



## onlytanmoy (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks for the info...will try out the new version.


----------



## Shankar9822 (Mar 19, 2012)

It takes more time than..... almost 10 secs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What video are you trying to play (format)?
> 
> Looks like damaged codecs.



Both avi and mp4 files lag 

What to do ?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Both avi and mp4 files lag
> 
> What to do ?



Try out the updated version: *2.0.1*

Or, revert back to the older one: *1.1.11*


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

Or use MPC-HC.


----------



## rbenedict59 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for update version of VLC. I am using the oldest version of VLC 1.01


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2012)

updated 1st post.

new versoin out - 2.0.1
VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally!
After updating to latest version of VLC. everything is fine again 

No stutter anywhere.

edit: there are still small stutters 

Time to go to MPC!


----------



## suvajit (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks.......downloaded the new version


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2012)

downloaded the 2.0.1 version of VLC


----------

